# AAT Partner Visa review waiting time



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Long time looker, first time poster.

My wife and I have been married for 2 years. We applied for her subclass 309 temporary partner visa in late 2016 and subsequently got refused in mid 2017.

We applied for an AAT review immediately after and are still waiting for a hearing.

What else are others experiencing and how long is it taking the department to process cases after they have been remitted? 

Also, has anyone had any luck in having their case review without a hearing?

Best wishes to you all!


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

By the way, I am an Australian citizen by Birth


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Average waiting time is 483 days:How long will the process take? | Administrative Appeals Tribunal

If the application is remitted,it goes back to the processing centre for further processing. There is no guarantee that a remitted application will actually be granted, as all requirements, including health and character, must be met. This could take weeks or months.


----------



## lostinlonnie (Apr 18, 2017)

I applied for an appeal in July 2017 and am still waiting to be assigned a caseworker, etc. I was initially told it could take up to a year—my most recent feedback was that it could take up to two years. Apparently their caseload is backed up from March 2016.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Delegates do not always list all the reasons for which they could have refused a visa, only the reason/s relied upon. It is good practice to obtain the full file to check what might be lurking in the paperwork.


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi all and thanks for all your input. Does anyone else have any other updates? 

We are coming up to that 2 year mark since applying soon (soon in terms of how long we’ve waited thus far 🤦‍♂️) so hopefully we’ll get some good news soon. 

I’ve got a registered MA with a pretty good track record on Partner visa reviews at the AAT helping me with the review so I’m optimistic but nonetheless cautious.

Last update from the tribunal was that the oldest cases they’ve got from this particular review type were dated back to the end of February 2017.

Not sure if its just me that sees things this way, but have the amount of visa refusals in general skyrocketed or what?! Hence also the unprecedented amount of active cases at the tribunal awaiting review...


----------



## hakkakian (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi All ,
It's a short history of my similar situation:

My application was refused in Jan 2016 for Skill worker Visa subclass 489 (family sponsored). immediately my sponsor (my brother) applied AAT and almost after 3 years in Nov 2018 I attended hearing. Hearing was with phone. After almost 3 months I got a good news that I won AAT and they satisfied that there is no problem in my application. now I'm waiting for DIBP ask further documents.


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Update. We’ve be allocated a tribunal member (finally!). It’s a step in the right direction, but does anyone know how long it generally takes (or how long its taken for you personally) for any action to take place now that we know who we’re dealing with? Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Amjadiqbal (Nov 3, 2018)

Bennyb said:


> Update. We've be allocated a tribunal member (finally!). It's a step in the right direction, but does anyone know how long it generally takes (or how long its taken for you personally) for any action to take place now that we know who we're dealing with? Any infor would be much appreciated!


Why did they reject ?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

Why did you get denied? What were their reasons?


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Apparently we’re not in a genuine relationship. News to both of us. I’m not sure we can be in more of a genuine relationship if that’s possible!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

You weren't refused for not being in a genuine relationship. You were refused for not providing sufficient evidence to satisfy the delgate.


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

wrussell said:


> You weren't refused for not being in a genuine relationship. You were refused for not providing sufficient evidence to satisfy the delgate.


. Unfortunately not all delegates seem to following the same "rules" when it comes to being satisfied. Yes this is enshrined in the law, but the way the law is executed is another story. But nonetheless I do appreciate your input &#128522;


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Update! Have been invited for a hearing towards the end of this month (FINALLY)!! Any tips out there for the hearing? We will be attending with our migration agent too


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi all.

Just a quick update 😊 The AAT review hearing is done and dusted. The tribunal member made an oral decision at the hearing and remitted the application back to the department with direction that we satisfy the clauses outlined in the decision record. Also received the decision record of the hearing today stating that it has officially been remitted.

I know this still isn’t 100% a done deal, but it is definitely a step in the right direction and we’re so happy about the outcome. 

Generally, how long are most cases taking now to be processed after being remitted? I know that all cases are different and many things come in to play when considering this, but If someone could maybe provide their personal experiences it’d be much appreciated 😊


----------



## Bennyb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi all 🙂

Hoping someone could tell us their experiences in relation to the above posts?

Many thanks!!


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

I am glad it went well!!



Bennyb said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just a quick update &#128522; The AAT review hearing is done and dusted. The tribunal member made an oral decision at the hearing and remitted the application back to the department with direction that we satisfy the clauses outlined in the decision record. Also received the decision record of the hearing today stating that it has officially been remitted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Partner300 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi there, I am waiting in a similar situation, had my Partner 300 case remitted back to immigration in early July, CO asked fore more docs in end of July, submitted the documents on 6th August, now its the waiting game.....


----------



## Aus8882 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi mate,
Would you mind telling what sort of docs did the case officer ask you to provide?



Partner300 said:


> Hi there, I am waiting in a similar situation, had my Partner 300 case remitted back to immigration in early July, CO asked fore more docs in end of July, submitted the documents on 6th August, now its the waiting game.....


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,
I applied 309 visa 2019 June 28
Refused visa may and 2020
I applied review AAT 18 July 2020,
Still waiting allocate member for see file ,
Visa refused reason, 
(a) the financial aspects of the relationship;
(b) the nature of the household;
(c) the social aspects of the relationship; and
(d) the nature of the persons' commitment to each other.


----------



## Rahul shina (Jun 13, 2019)

You will win easy get a good agent like mark northem


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

First time I applied with agent LH Global because of them much problem get, whatever we give they most things not submit, by the way how log they take Total time?


----------



## ImmiRose (Jul 14, 2021)

Can anyone share their updates regarding AAT


----------



## ImmiRose (Jul 14, 2021)

Sawaan0001 said:


> First time I applied with agent LH Global because of them much problem get, whatever we give they most things not submit, by the way how log they take Total time?


Brother share your update


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

We got priority 3 week before but still not allocate member we are waiting allocate any member


----------



## Naro886 (Feb 15, 2018)

May 2018 we appealed
Sep 2020 we got a hearing and remitted.
Refused prority 3 times 
Visa still not finalised


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

Naro886 said:


> May 2018 we appealed
> Sep 2020 we got a hearing and remitted.
> Refused prority 3 times
> Visa still not finalised


Thanks for reply, after hearing what they decide they forward case immigration or still not? I got priority last 3 week, still waiting allocate, I applied June 30 refused 28 may 2020, 14 July AAT applied.


----------



## Naro886 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes it is gone back to immigration and we heard from them but atill waiting


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

Best of luck soon, you will get good news 🥂


----------



## Chelsea2021 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sawaan0001 said:


> Best of luck soon, you will get good news 🥂


No news from AAT at all. I'm reaching 3years in 2 months


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

Chelsea2021 said:


> No news from AAT at all. I'm reaching 3years in 2 months


 I have one question ❓ with your Case any member allocate or not ? Or you just waiting for allocate the member?


----------



## Chelsea2021 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sawaan0001 said:


> I have one question ❓ with your Case any member allocate or not ? Or you just waiting for allocate the member?


I'm just waiting...No allocation at all. Im reaching 3 years of waiting


----------



## Sawaan0001 (May 23, 2021)

You grant ?


----------



## Syed. (11 mo ago)

Sawaan0001 said:


> Hi all,
> I applied 309 visa 2019 June 28
> Refused visa may and 2020
> I applied review AAT 18 July 2020,
> Still waiting allocate member


----------



## Syed. (11 mo ago)

Is anyone waiting for AAT hearing since july 2020?


----------



## Marco1422 (10 mo ago)

Syed. said:


> Is anyone waiting for AAT hearing since july 2020?


I am waiting for a hearing since December 2018 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------

